# Xbox 360 Vs Playstation



## JasonDaPanda (Aug 19, 2011)

I always get mixed opinions about what and such is better... I go with Ps3.. What do you prefer :S


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 19, 2011)

DejÃ¡ vu.
Anyway i'll go with Xbox, because it has better controller


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 19, 2011)

PS3.
It's backward compatability is far better than 360's.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't really like either but the 360 at least has games so.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 19, 2011)

The PS3 is a fantastic Blue Ray player and that's what I use if for.  If I want to play games I go to my 360.  I like how they have their online stuff set up its really easy to download things off of the market place or do multi-player.  The PlayStation's online stuff isn't nearly as intuitive.  Really though I have both so the argument is largely academic for me.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 19, 2011)

I never use my PlayStation anymore and I dont have an Xbox. :L


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 19, 2011)

PS3 has no gaems.

Also, this belongs to Three Frags Left, but it's so overdone it should just be nuked.


----------



## iTails (Aug 19, 2011)

Glorious PC gaming master race, but I'd go for PS3 despite they have crappy security for their online services.


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 19, 2011)

i have the  fortune to own every platform to play currnet gen. games on so i can actually make smart comments on consoles. I prefer PS3 because it actually does have games (and pretty damn good ones at that), PSN is something i dont have to spend $50 a year on but I do anyway because i use playstation plus (totally worth it btw), i dont have to spend another $80 on a wireless adapter like the 360, multiplayer isnt plagued with annoying little kids,and if it is i wouldnt know because mics are more expensive which is a good thing ironically and the players who do have mics (and even ones without) are generally more mature.


----------



## Sar (Aug 19, 2011)

Xbox, the ps3 controller is annoying


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2011)

I also consider myself a member of the glorious PC gaming master race, but

Xbox360. I like the exclusives it has more than the ones the PS3 has, though the PS3 does have some nice games I'd like to play someday. I also HATE the PS3 controller, whereas the Xbox360's controller is pretty much perfect.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2011)

PC. It actually _does_ do everything.

But I pick Xbox anyway, mostly for the controller. I feel like I'm gonna break those damn Ps3 controllers.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 19, 2011)

There are other gaming platforms aside from PC? :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 19, 2011)

By PC master race you mean hackers and pirates?


----------



## Elric (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd like to say ps3, but I keep in mind the xbox 360 is also good. Right now, ps3 is getting pretty good games (all for some reason coming out in November.) 

I'd say they are both good, it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm definitely a ps3 gamer. I'm sure if I got a 360 I would enjoy that too (I'd like to try Halo), but I love a lot of the ps3 exclusives (Demon's Souls, Infamous, Uncharted, Heavy Rain, maybe Team Ico's upcoming games).

Edit:
Oh, and


Elric said:


> I'd say they are both good, it's just a matter of preference.



Agreed


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 19, 2011)

please learn to post in the correct section... this belongs in "three frags left".
also, this topic has been done to death. i own both and i really dont care anymore


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 19, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> The PS3 is a fantastic *Blue Ray* player and that's what I use if for.



It's Blu-Ray, or BluRay, but anything other than Blue Ray. 

However I have a BRPlayer already, and the 360 has more awesome games. Even if someone gave me a PS3 and 5 games I wanted for free - I'd still be at a loss of what to get or play.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2011)

Nothing good never really comes from these things :v
But i prefer 360 cause it's better for fighting games.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 19, 2011)

Not this thread again...


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2011)

I went with PS3, but I think the current results (7 - PS3, 7 - X-Box) speak for themselves. Either is a fine choice.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 19, 2011)

After thinking about it,
I don't really like many of 360's exclusives.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 20, 2011)

im really happy with both of them, they both have awesome exclusive games.
however, when i think about it i like the PS3 exclusives better. stuff like uncharted or the ratched and clank series for example, some of the best games i have ever played!
the 360 exclusives often lack that one little bit of polish that the PS3 exlusives have in my opinion. but the 360 has more exlusives so at least the library of games to choose from is bigger.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 20, 2011)

I choose PC. :V


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm actually getting into PC.

But I prefer the Xbox 360. The controller is better and the exclusive games for PS3 are not worth it. I prefer my PS2 over my PS3.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 20, 2011)

PS3 has-
A built in Blu Ray Player
Vudu video service
Netflix
Music service
More space on its game disc. I know this because I am watching a guy on youtube who is playing LA Noire on XBOX. LA Noire on XBOX is made on 3 discs, compared to PS3's one.

Con:
That hack a few months ago
Not enough exclusives besides R&C, Resistance, and some others including an upcoming Payday: The Heist.
40 GB only has PS1 backwards compatibility. Really? While a 20 GB has PS2 backwards compatibility?

I still like my PS3 for it's Blu Ray Player, but not because it is running out of space.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, many of the xbox 'exclusives' are also available on PC. PS3 has more exclusives that are also far better in quality than the 360's. Heavy Rain and LittleBigPlanet are bounds over HALO and Gears of War. Plus, it's a blu-ray player. 

And as been mentioned, the communities are quite different. Xbox multiplayer is packed with little shits too young to be playing those games, and loudmouthed insecure small-dick'ed fratboy types. 

But as primarily a PC gamer these days, I'd say look into that platform. Also has it's own unique community that the consoles could never touch.


----------



## Riley (Aug 20, 2011)

BluRay players became affordable far more quickly than DVD players did, so dropping $300 or however much the PS3 still is isn't necessary for just that feature.  As some have stated, I too prefer the 360's controller, if I have to use one.  My fingers are too long to comfortably hold a Dualshock for more than an hour or so.  As far as games go, 360 seems to have a larger general library, though each system's exclusives are kind of terrible.  Green Shootman 4 or Tomb Raider Starring Someone Less Interesting Than Laura Croft 3, oh boy.

As it stands, my 360's around to pretty much only play Just Cause 2, since I don't have Windows 7.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 20, 2011)

I literally use my PS3 for everything my laptop can't do as well as it can, like playing certain graphics-heavy games and watching movies. In general the PSN is more mature than XBL (I don't get the whole "it sucks" argument personally), and the DLC is cheaper in the long run considering you don't pay points markup on it -- you buy it directly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 20, 2011)

This topic is retarded.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm gonna for the 3rd unseen option of PC simply because it's easier to modify and upgrade.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 20, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm gonna for the 3rd unseen option of PC simply because it's easier to modify and upgrade.


And it has WAY more games than both PS3 & Xbox combined.
The oldest PC game I can think of right now is Paratrooper (1982)


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2011)

Obligatory "neither"



Dr. Durr said:


> The oldest PC game I can think of right now is Paratrooper (1982)



Rogue (1979)

:V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 21, 2011)

PC. But if i had to choose, i'd say both. If that still wasn't okay, then XBOX purely for the fact that i find PS3 to be a bit frustrating. Regardless, they both work and have many benefits, so i don't see why this debate is so recurring.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 21, 2011)

Xbox 360

I prefer its controller over the PS3's.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 24, 2011)

360. I heard that ps3 doesn't even protect it's customers info;Rather it protects its server but people can hack other peoples info. (source: Gameinformer) 
So I don't really support ps3


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 24, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> PC. But if i had to choose, i'd say both.



That's not what choosing means. |:C


----------



## Fendras (Aug 24, 2011)

The PS3 controller feels far more comfortable in my hands, and the UI is easier and faster for me to navigate. I'm not bombarded with pictures and forced to only see a couple things at a time.


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Aug 29, 2011)

PC.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 29, 2011)

console gaming is for newfags :V


----------



## Alderic (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ this is pointless xD


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 2, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Obligatory "neither"
> 
> 
> Rogue (1979)
> ...


Goddamn how could I forget that, I've played that one alot.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally, I'm preferable to the 360, but that's due to it having (slightly) more games that I'm fond of.

However, so far, I have not put money down for either. I do not have an interest in Blu-Ray or HD DVD's over regular ones, so that eliminates any particular whining there. I am not big on online communities / multiplayer outside a few game types, so that's another thing pretty much equalized (Neither do online fighting nor shooters). I don't particularly feel the need to put down $250-ish USD for one game that - no doubt - is either going to be heavily reliant on "expansions" or DLC to get a full experience, etcetera. 

360 gets the lead mostly because it has a smidge more games that I might play, and is cheaper (last I looked). That's about it. Mind, this is purely in regard to preference. In terms of hardware? It goes, to my understanding, Wii U, PS3, 360, Wii.


----------

